# YOU'RE ALL NICE PEOPLE!!



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

It helps to know that you are a nice person.

Some things to ponder. If you, even just sometimes:

1. Respond genuinely to people's "Frustration" posts, commiserating and consoling
2. Welcome new SAS members with open arms
3. Share your experiences with meds or give advice as to how to talk to your doctor
4. Compliment someone on their gorgeous (and I've yet to see an ugly SAS member) pictures
5. Participate in a fun SAS "Just for Fun" game
6. Make *real* friends, here (and just because they're internet friends doesn't mean they're not real)
7. Make someone's day just a little bit brighter -- and you've ALL done that.

So you're ALL nice, GREAT people! SA or no! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah have to agree, everyone here is so nice. It's refreshing since most forums I've been to have their shares of trolls or jerks, but here I haven't seen any of that. 

Definatly the most friendly forum I've seen. Thanks everyone! :thanks


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

These are the nicest people I've found on the net. It makes me wish more people had SA, the world might be a nicer place.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

:agree I think SA really makes you a more compassionate person in a lot of ways. It makes you stop and think about someone's feelings since you know how hard it is.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a jerk sometimes, but the moderators delete those posts.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

LittleZion said:


> I'm a jerk sometimes, but the moderators delete those posts.


 :b I am, too, but they keep mine around!


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> It helps to know that you are a nice person...
> So you're ALL nice, GREAT people! SA or no!
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


You're nice people too!! :thanks


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Love your post Maggi ~

I agree the ppl on here are so nice and comforting


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*thank you*

Thanks Maggie, you seem very sweet and very smart too. Thanks for brightening things up with some of your posts. Sometimes all I need is one "upper" post to get me through the day and yours have provided me with that


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Minus SA, I'm so happy to be a part of this crowd!


----------



## little rosalyn (Jun 22, 2006)

:yay yay!~


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

actually i'm quite a b i t c h. i'm not nice like everyone here. i love people and will take care of them but i SUCK at social niceties and say whatever the **** i want. i do mind feelings, but sometimes other things are more important


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

Am I nice? Am I?


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm usually to unhappy with myself to be nice to people, money problems and family problems make it worse.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im actually a *** hole


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> im actually a *** hole


I don't blame you aye life is hard and a *****.


----------



## A Human (Mar 2, 2011)

Only been a member two days and you all are the definition of nice.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

The people on this board make me feel happy to know there is people out there that I can relate to. A lot of people are also pretty open minded which I like.


----------

